# mac won't start up



## freestylefoto (Apr 24, 2011)

mac started making a funny sound like I was holding a key down...then numbers were being typed onscreen, but it didn't look like any keys were stuck on keyboard. I couldn't stop it so I shut down the computer.
At restart I held down the opt key to go to mac instead of windows (which isn't installed for use) but that option never came up..I think the keyboard isn't talking to the computer. I did put new batteries in it, and the lights did respond like they were supposed to..........HELP!! What next?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What happens if you start up with the batteries removed? (keyboard off)


----------



## freestylefoto (Apr 24, 2011)

It would start up in windows. I installed the wrong version of windows 2 yrs ago so windows never has worked but I still have to select at startup by holding down the opt. key. Surprise...it is working fine this morning. Do you think I could have overworked it yesterday? By the way...the monitor is always VERY hot and has been since the day I got it and it gets hot within 10 minutes after I turn it on. Do you think that's normal?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

freestylefoto said:


> It would start up in windows. I installed the wrong version of windows 2 yrs ago so windows never has worked but I still have to select at startup by holding down the opt. key. Surprise...it is working fine this morning. Do you think I could have overworked it yesterday? By the way...the monitor is always VERY hot and has been since the day I got it and it gets hot within 10 minutes after I turn it on. Do you think that's normal?


My guess you have an iMac?

From what you wrote this is what I think you are saying:

1) You tried to install a version a Windows to have a dual boot system.
2) Something went wrong, (doesn't matter) but Windows ISN'T currently installed.
3) The system still defaults to trying to load Windows, hence why you need to hold option key to pick OS X.

Is this correct?

If so, for one you can go to *System Preferences - > Startup Disk* and change the default boot to OS X so you shouldn't have to hold the option key on startup.

Hard to quantify what very hot means. Can you still hear the fans running? Have you ever got some pressured air and clean out the back vent? (assuming this is an iMac)


----------



## freestylefoto (Apr 24, 2011)

You are correct. Thanks, I will definately change my startup default.
Hot means when I put my hand on top of the monitor I have to pull back. HOT! I haven't noticed the fans and I'm not at home right now, so I will check. I have never cleaned out the vent.
Your help is appreciated....last night was sooo frustrating, and no Apple tech support on nights and weekends is simply AMAZING! Thanks again


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

freestylefoto said:


> Hot means when I put my hand on top of the monitor I have to pull back. HOT!


Sounds too hot.
Even when my iMac has been maxing out the cpu for 20 hours straight encoding movies it never gets that hot.

Could be one of your fans is failing or failed. There are a couple apps for reading the fan speed and adjusting the fan speed.
I think one was called smcFanControl but not sure it supports all models.

*Edit: *http://www.derman.com/iMac-Fan-Control is one.


----------



## freestylefoto (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll check that out when I get home.
Thanks so much for taking time out of your day to help me out.
Have a great rest off the day.


----------

